# 3k chaos dwarfs



## neilbatte

Lord, 
ro spite.
mr gromril
mr swiftness, ro fire, ro fury.
goes with iron breakers

runelord.sheild
Mr balance, ro spellbreaking
ro stone,ro resistance.

goes with thunderers
runesmith

ro spellbreaking
ro sheilding.

goes with other thunderers
Thane bsb.
mr valaya, sheild.

thane, ro fury ro cleaving.
sheild. ro stone.

both thanes go in longbeards
24 Iron breakers
full comd

19 thunderers.
champ, pistols. msn


19 thunderers.
champ pistols, msn.

38 longbeards, sheild, greatweapons
full comd.

20 warriors. sheild full comd.

cannon, engineer, pistols,
ro burning, reloading.

cannon, engineer, pistols
ro burning

organ gun

I've gone fire heavy as most of my opponents have plenty of regen and I loathe hellpit aboms almost as much as hydra's.
there are 2 solid combat units in the ironbreakers and longbeards with the warriors supporting (they have to be there or no longbeards)
plus 2 big shooting units and enough artillery for softening up monsters etc.
any feedback welcome as my dwarfs have been boxed for years.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Your title says Chaos Dwarfs; I assume you are using a "counts-as" the Dwarf list because you do not like/own the official list in Tamurkhan.

The addition of pistols to your Thunderers is good to get the rest of the unit short range on stand & shoot.


----------



## neilbatte

Yeah I've not gotten round to getting the tamurkan book but from the units on forgeworld I doubt the army I made from hordes of chaos would cross over that well.
The actual Dwarves are converted from normal warriors with chaos bits, The Iron breakers are the cloaked Dwarf bodies to make them stand out.
Cannons are death rockets and the organ gun is a really old orc multibarrelled cannon.
all crewed by hellcannon crew.


----------



## Creon

I'll do a quick and dirty correlation to what you have and what Tamurkhan will get you. Now, you're not as far from a list as you might think. 



neilbatte said:


> Lord,
> ro spite.
> mr gromril
> mr swiftness, ro fire, ro fury.
> goes with iron breakers


Sorceror Lord, Sword of swiftness, enchanted shield, Talisman of protection (the +4 one)


> runelord.sheild
> Mr balance, ro spellbreaking
> ro stone,ro resistance.


Daemonsmith, already comes with a magic weapon, seeds of rebirth, Dispell scroll, Firepike


> goes with thunderers
> runesmith
> 
> ro spellbreaking
> ro sheilding.


Same as above, but with ring of fire, 6+ward amulet


> goes with other thunderers
> 
> Thane bsb.
> mr valaya, sheild.


Infernal Castellan, Dragon helm, ogre blade, Ironcurse Icon


> thane, ro fury ro cleaving.
> sheild. ro stone.
> 
> both thanes go in longbeards
> 24 Iron breakers
> full comd


Infernal Ironsworn. One for one, gets magic banner. I suggest the armor piercing banner


> 19 thunderers.
> champ, pistols. msn


Infernal Guard w/FireGlaive (you'll have to put blades on the end of your guns)


> 19 thunderers.
> champ pistols, msn.


Infernal Guard w/FireGlaive (you'll have to put blades on the end of your guns)


> 38 longbeards, sheild, greatweapons
> full comd.


Infernal Guard w/gw and shield


> 20 warriors. sheild full comd.


Infernal Guard w/hw and shield


> cannon, engineer, pistols,
> ro burning, reloading.
> 
> cannon, engineer, pistols
> ro burning


IThis doesn't make a one to one translation, as all Chaos dwarf artillery is quite unique, but you are using Death Rockets, so make them, well, Death Rockets 


> organ gun


I'd go with Magma Cannon here.

Azgorh Legionnaires actually go price/numbers/stats right up against the dwarfs. I like the army you put out, but you could use the Azgorh list with no changes other than some axe blades stuck on your guns. 

Well, hope you enjoy!


----------

